# [2009 NBA Playoffs 2nd Round Game 2] Houston Rockets at Los Angeles Lakers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*[1-0]*


*STAPLES CENTER
Wednesday, 5/6
10:30 PM ET
TNT*​


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Game 7 attitude. Nobody is giving us a chance.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Must win situation.... backs against the wall. Leaving that building tied 1-1 is not an option.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

We need to want this more than the Lakers want it.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

It's going to be one tough and aggressive game.:sfight:
I hope Rockets win.:uhoh:


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

Just relax ,guys,we are 1:0 advanced .And tomorrow ,there will be 2:0 ,absolutely.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn..........

Oh well time to take care of business at home.

PS I think Landry would be a better starter than Scola vs the Lakers.
I think the match up is more beneficial. I hope Adelman tries it during the series and lets Landry go for 30+mins.


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

Damn. Fisher and Kobe were so dirty.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

ANy new news on what happened to Wafer? I really dont want to lose this guy during the series.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Wafer acted like a dick on the bench so Adelman sent him to the showers. Of all the stuff that happened last night that pissed me off the most. We need him in this series. He was having a good game too.

Turnovers killed us. I can live with Kobe having a hot night and hitting tough shots.

The refs also seemed determined to keep Yao out of the game early, calling at least 3 absolute bull**** fouls. Then when things got chippy they started blowing whistles on scrubs like Bynum and Walton for fouling Yao.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

The thing I hated more than any of the dirty crap was the fact that the TNT broadcasters were so excited that LA was playing better and ahead for most of the first half. It sucks that we can't listen to Bill, Clyde, and Bull call the game.

I have always been a fan of Derek Fisher until yesterday. Fisher is similar to Rafer Alston, he can never be mentioned in the same breath as the top PG's in the league but, they are probably the two best PG's outside of the stars. After he popped Scola he lost me.

How about a new NBA rule that says if a player flagrantly goes at another player regardless of whether or not the player gets injured, then the team who's player got fouled gets to pick a player from the opposing team who then gets ejected for the rest of the game. If the foul occurs with less than three minutes remaining in the game then the player chosen is suspend for the next game. :10:

That will cut down on some of the crap that happens knowing you could lose your star player. If the organization wants to, they can then fine the player who caused all the trouble and suspend or sit him if they want to in the next game.

I still think Houston can win this series.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Behind the Box Score, where the Lakers followed the leader*
> 
> *Los Angeles Lakers 111, Houston 98 (Series tied, 1-1)*
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ball_dont_lie/post/Behind-the-Box-Score-where-the-Lakers-followed-;_ylt=AmJOqZOLv_bAFDOEshVILpjZrYZ4?urn=nba,161780


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't care bout all that other drama that went on. My biggest concern is Von Wafer. We don't need guys taking themselves out the game and having conflicts inside the locker room. He needs to leave his ego in the parking lot.


----------

